# EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT



## kwguppy (21. Aug. 2007)

hallo zusammen bin froh auf diese seite gekommen zu sein denn hier gibts ja wohl doch schon einige teichexperten.
wir haben uns einen totalsanierungsfall letztes jahr gekauft und nachdem innen einiges passiert war, haben wir dieses jahr die aussenanlagen in angriff genommen. da wir beide (architekt und innearchitektin) vom fach sind und schon einiges bauen liessen haben, haben wir dies nun als handwerker in eigenleistung mal selbst in angriff genommen und sind nun endlich beim TEICH angelangt. die aquarien der letzten 3 jahrzehnte sind nicht mehr aufgebaut, jetzt gibts mal so richtig liter und zwar im TEICH.  
da mein teich noch nicht so sehenswert ist (grosse sandgrube) habe ich das drumherum als fotoanlage. vorher nachher. eine schöne umgebung gehört zum teich doch dazu oder. aber keine bange danach nur noch teichfotos.

EINE FRAGE HABE ICH AUCH SCHON : WANN(MONAT) MÜSSEN DIE PFLANZEN SPÄTESTENS IM TEICH SEIN DASS SIE DEN WINTER ÜBERLEBEN: VIEL ZEIT BLEIBT NICHT MEHR. ICH HABE ABER SCHON SO AN DIE 20 STÜCK RUMSTEHEN


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Hallo "kwguppy",

na dann erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns, den Teich :crazy:

Was ich Euch sehr empfehlen kann: stellt mal für 1-2 Tage die Schippe in die Ecke und lest.... bis die Augen zufallen.  
In den meisten Teichbüchern steht viel Mist - die wichtigen Sachen (z.B. richtige Kapillarsperre bzw. Übergang zum "Land") werden oft ausgelassen.
Lies Dich mal durch die obersten Fachbeiträge durch und Ihr werdet einige gravierende Anfängerfehler nicht begehen. 
Gerade, wenn man einmal und richtig bauen will ist die Planung die halbe Miete. Aber wem sag ich das... 

Wenn Ihr konkrete Fragen zum Projekt habt, dann meldet Euch!
Die meisten Pflanzen kann man auch in Mörtelkübeln überwintern, also bloß keine Hektik deswegen.


P.S.: Ein richtiger Name zum Ansprechen wäre schon ganz nett.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Hallo ... kwguppy  

*erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Schön, das du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast, ... und vor allen Dingen gut!  
Denn: Dein Sandloch erinnert mich irgendwie an einen ... ich sag mal vorsichtig  Bombenkrater 
Bitte nicht verkehrt verstehen, das soll kein Angriff, sondern ein Anstoss zur Überlegung sein.
Denn *vor* dem Teich*bau* kommt die Teich*planung*. 
Was wollt ihr euch denn für ein hübsches Teil zulegen?
Wieviel Platz stellt ihr dem Wasser zur Verfügung?
Fische ja oder nein?
Wenn Fische, was für Fische?
Je nach Art der Fische; ist ein Filter vorgesehen oder nicht?
Ihr seht, da gibts Fragen über Fragen ...  
Eine "totale" vom kompletten Garten wäre nicht sooo schlecht.  

Mal so zu den Pflanzen:
Ich würde mir jetzt schon ein oder zwei Mörtelkübel zulegen, und die Pflanzen in diesen dann bis zur fertigstellung des Teiches vorziehen.
Da fällt mir dann auch gleich noch etwas wichtiges ein: Was habt ihr als Substrat geplant.

Sehr zu empfehlen sind außerdem unsere Fachbeiträge, auf die wir jedesmal bei "Neulingen" verweisen. 
Diese werden so manche Frage schon im Vorfeld beantworten. Sie sind zwar etwas "trocken", was ja eigentlich dem Sinn dieses Forums widerspricht    , 
aber in jedem Fall lohneswert, wie man aus den Reaktionen der meisten User erfahren kann. 

Jetzt wünsche ich euch erstmal noch viel Spaß bei uns Teich:crazy:

*edit: Annett war schneller ...   *


----------



## kwguppy (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

also ich bin der klaus  und habe dies in der signatur eingetragen. 
ein bild habe ich auch schon eingelesen. (collage frape mit fisch in griechenland - echter klaus) 
von den fachbeiträgen habe ich viele schon gelesen und die waren schon eine grosse hilfe. die schaufel steht wegen dauerregen in der ecke. jetzt bestell ich dann och die kautschuk folie mit der 500gr unterlage. beim sanddorn mache ich vielleicht noch eine zus. wurzelchutz. ein Plan besteht schon jedoch ist das ja noch der rohbau auf dem foto.

bis bald (signatur wird wohl automatisch kommen)


----------



## kwguppy (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

hallo frank unser teich dürfte von der grösse etc. ziemlich deinem entsprechen, wobei natürlich die perfektion wie auf deinen fotos zu sehen ist noch lange nicht erreicht ist. echt schön angelegt.der hinweis auf die pflanzenhomepage erleichtert mir vieles und das mit dem das liest sich ja sehr interressant an. diese page hat mich bis jetzt eher irritiert. muss mir die mal in ruhe anschauen. fische ja filter als eigenbau ja. das mit dem substrat ist noch so eine sache da muss ich bei euch noch ne menge stöbern. bis jetz las ich von lehm mit sand gemischt als guten boden wobei ich den nur in ausgewiesen pflanzbereichen machen will. die kokosmatten mit taschen welche für steile befestigungen angeboten werden finde ich zu teuer. (kinderarbeit wird von uns nicht unterstützt-den gewinn machen hier warscheinlich doch eh bloss globale rohstoffverschieber)
ich werde es mal mit jutesäcken unimprägniert oder so versuchen.
den smiley in der signatur habe ich übrigens gegen einen freundlicheren ausgetausch.anbei noch der aktuelle blick ins andere ende des gartenteiches sowie ein detail aus dem atrium


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Hallo Klaus,

 für dein Lob über meine kleine Oase, aber perfekt ist sie auch noch nicht.  
Wird sie auch wohl nie werden, denn ich glaube es gibt hier niemanden, der seinen Teich, egal ob Koi-, Garten-, Schwimm-, oder Naturteich als _perfekt ausgeführt_ hinstellen würde.  

Mit deiner Schreibweise muss ich mich allerdings erst noch ein wenig anfreunden ... : 

Z. B. hier:


			
				Klaus(kwguppy) schrieb:
			
		

> ... erleichtert mir vieles und das mit dem das liest sich ja sehr interressant an. ...


_... das mit dem das_ ... hmmm  ich weiß beim besten willen nicht was du meinst. 
Ebenfalls hier:


			
				Klaus(kwguppy) schrieb:
			
		

> ... diese page hat mich bis jetzt eher irritiert. ...


Welche Page irritiert dich? 

Eine etwas "verständlichere" Schreibweise, so mit Großschreibung und Leerstelle nach dem Komma bzw. Punkt, würde bestimmt so manches vereinfachen. 

Jetzt aber wieder zum Thema:
Kokosmatten sind sowieso nicht zu empfehlen, weil diese schnell verrotten können. Mit deinen in Erwägung gezogenen Jutesäcken wirds wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders sein.
Besser sind - defekter Link entfernt - (Klick und weiter auf --> Teiche --> Ufersicherrung.)
Gib außerdem mal in die Suche Ufermatte oder Ufergestaltung ein. Da müsste einiges brauchbare für dich dabei sein. 
Zum Sand-lehmgemisch ... Riichtiiig, genau so solls sein. Aber da kann dir evtl. Annett mehr zu sagen, zumal sie vor kurzem einen interressanten Versuch gestartet hat.  

Euer Atrium gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Wenn euer Garten später auch so aussieht, wird alles zusammen bestimmt supertoll aussehen. 
Auf dem zweiten Foto kann man allerdings auch erkennen: It's a long bloody way ...  

In diesem Sinne schonmal viel Spaß bei der Arbeit.


----------



## kwguppy (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

hallo frank in deiner ersten antwort steht am ende
ZITAT; gehört das auch zum gartenteich. bei dem klick auf das das eröffnet sich eine etwas eigenwilige internetseite die man wohl nicht beim ersten mal verstehen muss  aber trotzdem sehr interressant
danke für atriumlob. leider sind natürlich alle fotos bei regen gemacht was die sache nicht interessanter macht.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Ach, 

jetzt weiß ich was du mit DAS meinst. 

Mal sehen, obs die anderen auch raus bekommen.


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Hallo Klaus,

ich habs jetzt nur mal überflogen.. aber, willst Du nicht mit der Folienbestellung warten, bis das Loch fertig ist??
Am Ende ist die Folie 20cm zu kurz und Ihr müßt irgendeinen Kompromiß finden... Ihr wärt nicht die ersten, denen das passiert!


----------



## Juleli (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

 ich würde auch erst graben, dann ausmessen und danach die Folie bestellen. Sonst besteht wirklich die Gefahr, dass es am Ende nicht so genau hinhaut und dann steht man da und muss schauen, dass man es doch noch irgendwie hinbiegt. Oder aber man hat das Loch fertig und sieht, dass man viel zu viel Folie gekauft hat (böse für die Geldbörse).


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: EIN NEUER TEICHFAN SAGT GRÜSS GOTT*

Tach,

also ich meine er möchte sich *die Art* Folie kaufen, wenn es dann mal soweit ist, nicht doch aber sie sofort zu kaufen. 
Oder doch ...


----------

